# Furharvester Certification Course



## shedhunting1982 (Apr 10, 2015)

The Division of Wildlife Resources is partnering with Sportsmen for Fish and Wildlife, Utah Trappers Association and Garfield County to host a furharvester course. This course is offered for those who need certification, or simply want a refresher on rules and regulations, trapping techniques, etc. SFW is providing prizes which will be awarded at a random drawing after the event. For full details, visit this link: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lPjttUBACQlQmaqrO3VpJEnq1kIoNwAE


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

SFW getting there grubby hands in trapping now! GRRRRRRRRRRR. They'll probably try to get some kind of "Super Tag" out of it. Seems they get involved only if it's going to benefit them in some way.


----------



## shedhunting1982 (Apr 10, 2015)

SFW won't be receiving any tags from the event, but you're welcome to join and possibly win a prize!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

shedhunting1982 said:


> SFW won't be receiving any tags from the event, but you're welcome to join and possibly win a prize!


I've never been to a certification trapping class. I have been trapping for over 40 years though. I think it would be interesting to see what the content of the curriculum is though.

Not saying I "know it all about trapping" but with my experience, I know a thing or two.


----------



## shedhunting1982 (Apr 10, 2015)

Only people born after December 31, 1984 are mandated to take the certification course, so you may not have heard about the certification since you were born before then (I'm assuming since you've been trapping for forty years ). You are welcome to show up for review of new rules and regulations, see how the classes are taught, and how the trapping demonstrations are done. If you have additional questions or suggestions for the course, it would be valuable to receive your feedback.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Trappers. I don't know. I trapped about 30 or 40 years ago. Not much money to be made for the effort. I would imagine the real value in trapping now is in nuisance and population control. Is it still true that you don't need a trapping license to catch muskrat, raccoon, red fox, skunk, and coyote?

I once read a trapping article or maybe it was in a trapping book where the author said you should Pi$$ on another man's set you see in the area you are trapping. Maybe that's why I didn't do too well???


----------



## shedhunting1982 (Apr 10, 2015)

It does seem that the most substantial money to be made from trapping is from bobcats (some years better than others, but it's possible to receive over $1,000 for a pelt). It is true that a furbearer license is not needed to trap coyotes, muskrats, raccoons, red foxes or striped skunks. However, you do need to purchase a trap registration license to trap any species, but it does not require a course.

While this course is comprised of trapping laws, there's also an emphasis on trapping ethics, which would address some of the issues you may have experienced in the past.


----------

